

Diablo II postmortem by one of the creators - voberoi
http://www.gamasutra.com/view/feature/3124/postmortem_blizzards_diablo_ii.php

======
rexf
Great read, it's interesting that they built such a big game and trimmed so
much:

"Diablo II took more than 40 people and over three years, essentially because
we made two or three games and pared them down to the best one."

They dogfooded:

"We strive to hire people who love games, and we make games that we want to
play. ... As a team, we don't have to wonder what our audience wants, because
we are our audience."

While I never got into the original Diablo, I spent too much time in Diablo 2
LOD. As the article talks about, there is so much variety in builds for each
character class. The game was made to be addictive so that "There's always a
quest that is almost finished, a waypoint almost reached, an experience level
almost achieved, and a dungeon nearly cleared out."

